

Tutorial: Android Near Field Communication - openmobster
https://code.google.com/p/openmobster/wiki/NFC

======
openmobster
Near Field Communication (NFC) is a set of short-range wireless technologies,
typically requiring a distance of 4cm or less. In this tutorial you will learn
how to process an NFC tag inside your Activity. It includes full source code
to play around with!!

